# Grand seiko Lite - SRP701K1



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Recently bought this from another forum to complement my actual grand Seiko  - just couldn't resist!

These were realised around August this year and it is simply superb. Auto movement with a simple but eloquent dial.

Creations were doing them a few months back but now out of stock...looks great on the SS bracelet but even better on black leather..

I also looked at the black face version but the white just has the edge me thinks.


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Congrats, man. That Seiko looks superb indeed.


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Romantic Ape said:


> Congrats, man. That Seiko looks superb indeed.


 thanks mate...its 42mm so has great wrist presence too


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Very nice Seiko but do not understand you heading - Grand Seiko Lite - it is just a basic Seiko.


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

That dial is gorgeous!


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

But you already have a GS so get it worn :laugh: Lovely beater tho.. ..


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

I like it,that strap is perfect.


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

thanks for bring this one to my attention. as the stock photos i saw a few months ago were terrible

so it went straight out of mind.


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Great looking watch. What's the model number or code?


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Indeed very nice. Do you have the model number for the black face version to hand?


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

I found it earlier I think it's srp703


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

The Sarb would be my Grand Seiko lite of choice, because it's a little bit smaller. However, because I've got a King Seiko I don't need one, lite or otherwise. Yay.

:yahoo:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Just looked at the srp703. I really like it though I would like to see it on a black strap I think.


----------



## dpeete (Nov 3, 2016)

My apologies for the thread zombie... but the curved end black strap looks great. I purchased a similar strap with a "Seiko Calf Z20" labeling on the inside, but it looks like their might be multiple models... and it looks like your strap does a better job of closing the gap to the case than mine. Would you happen to have a part number or other reference for the strap you have? Cheers!


----------



## Dilemma (Oct 3, 2016)

Lovely


----------

